# Tenacity + Speedzone



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Has anyone tried a Tenacity + Speedzone for cool season lawn weed control. I was thinking this combo should pretty much cover any issue.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@LawnDetail I wouldn't mix those. What I can see Tenacity to cover beyond speedzone is crabgrass.
While Tenacity covers a very wide range of weeds, it has its quirks.
Also, applying herbicides with different mode of action may amplify but also cancel or decrease the effects of the app.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

@Babameca

Thanks for the input, I'll stick with the solo Speedzone, have had great success with it.


----------

